# Bolt Can't See my TiVo HD



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Bolt can't see the recordings on my TiVo HD "because of a Network Issue." 

Meanwhile, a computer on my network can see the TiVoHD just fine. And it can see that the TiVo HD is there, it just can't pull up the list of recordings.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

1. Log into your Tivo.com account. under DVR Preference, make sure all the boxes are checked for transfers/sharing. Click on save on bottom for changes.
2. On each Tivo, Go to the Network settings (Settings/Network, or similar) and "Make a Tivo Connection."


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

ThAbtO said:


> 1. Log into your Tivo.com account. under DVR Preference, make sure all the boxes are checked for transfers/sharing. Click on save on bottom for changes.
> 2. On each Tivo, Go to the Network settings (Settings/Network, or similar) and "Make a Tivo Connection."


Everything was already set up for Video Sharing. And TiVo to Go, to a computer, works fine from this same TiVoHD. The Bolt can see my HD, but when I click on it, it says it can't display the program list.

I really only need to do this once, to try and transfer particular recordings I've been getting errors on when trying to transfer via TiVo to Go (other recordings from the same box transfer fine). After that the HD will be retired.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

When you add in another Tivo box, your current box does not allow transfers to the new one and vice versa, until they acknowledge each other for permissions.. Hence #2 above. After they have their Tivo Connections, then the Bolt will communicate with the HD and be able to transfer

How long had you have the Bolt?

In other words, the Bolt does not have the permissions to access the HD and vice versa. (The Network Issue.)
They will eventually connect to the Tivo Service within the next 24 hrs if you didn't force them.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

ThAbtO said:


> When you add in another Tivo box, your current box does not allow transfers to the new one and vice versa, until they acknowledge each other for permissions.. Hence #2 above. After they have their Tivo Connections, then the Bolt will communicate with the HD and be able to transfer
> 
> How long had you have the Bolt?
> 
> ...


The Bolt has been up and running for about 24 hours. Service has been activated and it's on my account on TiVo.com. I've forced connections to the TiVo service a few times since then, on both TiVos.

To be clear, my HD is in the list of Devices in the My Shows list on the Bolt. Does that happen when the TiVo is on the network but access is not permitted because they're not registered to the same account?


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

aindik said:


> The Bolt has been up and running for about 24 hours. Service has been activated and it's on my account on TiVo.com. I've forced connections to the TiVo service a few times since then, on both TiVos.
> 
> To be clear, my HD is in the list of Devices in the My Shows list on the Bolt. Does that happen when the TiVo is on the network but access is not permitted because they're not registered to the same account?


Okay, now I'm confused. Are both devices on your account or not?

There has been some talk in the kmttg thread about how TiVo has been screwing around with stuff on the server side and how features are being removed for the TiVoHD. I don't know if your problem is related to that or not.

I'm sort of in the same boat because I have programs on my HD that won't transfer cleanly from the HD to my Roamio, and I need to pass them over to the Roamio before I transfer them to the computer. But I've been putting it off.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

aindik said:


> The Bolt has been up and running for about 24 hours. Service has been activated and it's on my account on TiVo.com. I've forced connections to the TiVo service a few times since then, on both TiVos.
> 
> To be clear, my HD is in the list of Devices in the My Shows list on the Bolt. Does that happen when the TiVo is on the network but access is not permitted because they're not registered to the same account?


Yes, both needs to be on the same tivo.com account, in which they should have the same Media Access Key (MAK). When you have different accounts, they cannot access each other, and different MAKs.

Other boxes will show under Shows list just because its on the same network but does not mean they can be accessed or transferred from.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I just did an experiment on my Premiere. I went to TiVo.com and unchecked the boxes. I then waited for an update, and checked my System Info, TiVo ToGo: which changed to a,a,a,i just like a Mini. However I was able to access the other three TiVo boxes on my account and play the contents of their My Shows. But there was no option to transfer a recording. So that's what those boxes do.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Well, it just started working after I went away for the weekend. Not entirely sure why. So I transferred what I needed to transfer and now it's goodbye to the TiVoHD. 

Thanks for everyone's help.

For my latest issue, see my new thread about not being able to create a MoCA network.


----------

